# A.australis (Fat Tailed Scorpion) Pics.



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Meet my Big boys. 

Dont attempt to copy my actions. I feel happy in my abilities and my friend who was with me's abilities. The house in which they live is not mine, but a licensed buddy of mine, although the animals do belong to me. This happens to be a 3 minute walk from the local hospital. 


Does my bum look big in this?

Excuse the face 




More to follow. Click for HUGE images.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Cool scorp, good job its only 3 mins from the hospital:lol2: although in all seriousness I dont know how well a hospital here is going to be prepared for a sting from one of those things.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

SiUK said:


> Cool scorp, good job its only 3 mins from the hospital:lol2: although in all seriousness I dont know how well a hospital here is going to be prepared for a sting from one of those things.


Well i hope never to find out, to be honest it is only a scorpion. When on the hand it doesnt think "oooh its a person lets sting" but "warm surface. Lets wander" 

And i have a "letter" ready so if i do get stung it has information about immediate care, numbers of experts, the AV holder (london center of medical toxicollogy) whcih AV is necassary (tyford north african) how much there is (12 vials) and how/when to administer! 

And numbers of 3 experts in the field...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats the sort of info I was trying to find out today, 10 minutes on hold to a certain school of tropical medicine and a brief talk later I was no better off than when I started.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

What do you want to know? 

I am privvy to some usefull info...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

il put it together and PM you in a bit mate.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Okies feel free. Most of the onformation as to stocks etc is to hand in a folder...


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> Meet my Big boys.
> 
> Dont attempt to copy my actions. I feel happy in my abilities and my friend who was with me's abilities. The house in which they live is not mine, but a licensed buddy of mine, although the animals do belong to me. This happens to be a 3 minute walk from the local hospital.
> 
> ...


Cool Fat tails...but I'm not sure I would hold them like that... That's a different kind of dedication to the hobby.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

al when he wrote that he was reffering to the headstone that habu posted a picture of not anything to do with yourself :lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

exactly. I have no problem with other peoples asctons, that is there affiar but when somone posts a comment " the mamba killed this guy" i find a little distasteful. 

I have nothing but respect for you Al, and with snakes there are set boundaires, but the most respected people in the feild have made material holding scorpions. Their primative brains mean that they dont really comprehend that i am a person, more a surface. 

As for glass houses, i dont claim to be invinsible, and i have set what i feel to be adiquiate precautions with regards to "what if" and to handling. 

I only ever pick them up with padded tweesers because they do not like to be held, and i have protocal in place.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Duh! I never said I was not an "Air Head" sometimes.

I fixed it :crazy:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> exactly. I have no problem with other peoples asctons, that is there affiar but when somone posts a comment " the mamba killed this guy" i find a little distasteful.
> 
> I have nothing but respect for you Al, and with snakes there are set boundaires, but the most respected people in the feild have made material holding scorpions. Their primative brains mean that they dont really comprehend that i am a person, more a surface.
> 
> ...


My sincere apologies....I was an "Air Head" and mis-read the whole thing.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

no probs mate, 

AS i said i do respect you greatly (so much so that your Youtube page has been one of my home page tabs for a month or two) And i also respect they way you work. 

I Had i been working with elapids then i would be further away that you get at times because intellegence is a whole differnt ball game. 

but with bugs they are a differnt kind of deadly, you just have to keep the upper hand by using your brain  

Thanks for the comments


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

They are really nice, Dan.

: victory:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

enlightenment said:


> They are really nice, Dan.
> 
> : victory:


thanks. 

Just sexed them from photos, and it turns out that i have 1.3


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> thanks.
> 
> Just sexed them from photos, and it turns out that i have 1.3


1.3?

:idea:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

one male and three females in my personal colony...

And a few surplus here and there


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

SiUK said:


> Cool scorp, good job its only 3 mins from the hospital:lol2: although in all seriousness I dont know how well a hospital here is going to be prepared for a sting from one of those things.


did you know that where the hospital will use antihistomines, scorps venom don react to em so you will need the antivenom, else u will jus have to bear it out...ow


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

na I didnt know that, so scorps venom doesnt cause mast cells to release amines what is it in snake venom that does that? From what I gather they would put you on a drip to stop dehydration and have AV on hand but only use it in severe envenomations.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Imho, ALL things are 'dangerous' in the hands of the irresponsible.

A car can be a lethal weapon, if the driver is a noodle brain.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> Imho, ALL things are 'dangerous' in the hands of the irresponsible.


a sponge? :lol2:


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

SiUK said:


> a sponge? :lol2:


I could take a sponge, lodge it in my mouth, and die.

Next...

:lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

serpentkid100 said:


> did you know that where the hospital will use antihistomines, scorps venom don react to em so you will need the antivenom, else u will jus have to bear it out...ow





SiUK said:


> na I didnt know that, so scorps venom doesnt cause mast cells to release amines what is it in snake venom that does that? From what I gather they would put you on a drip to stop dehydration and have AV on hand but only use it in severe envenomations.


If i ever was to get stung, i have sheets ready to give to the doctors and that tells them exactly what to do. If i am concious i can give verbal instructions on how to treat me.

I will not have AV used on me unless ABSOLUTLY necassary and i will make sure that the doctors know that. 

The immediate treatment is going to be a compression bandage, and venom sucker. Which would work due to the low volumes, and wouldnt cause negative effects because it only contains neurotoxins. 

When the ambulance arrives i would request a saline, and gloucose drip. This is to increase the volume of my blood fluids, and to give me energy to keep me alert. Adrenaline would be on hand should i arrest. 

When at hospital fluid therapy would be continued and av would be brought in. The AV is Samir NA scorpion serum. But i would request this not be used unless i became unable to breath by myself. I would keep a diary while concious, and get a copy of all medical records for a paper that i would publish after the event. 

In all seriousness there is very little chance of my death because of this venom. Most of the deaths are in rural africa and only when no medcal treatment is avalable!


enlightenment said:


> I could take a sponge, lodge it in my mouth, and die.
> 
> Next...
> 
> :lol2:


A sponge is porous and wouldnt cause death. Just filter the air hitting your lungs.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

You are very brave holding it like that , but as you said It does just think log, not hand or person or threat.

Steve


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Dan, a sponge may well be porous, however, if you got one lodged in your throat, and could not remove it, I am pretty sure you would die mate.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

depends how big the sponge is :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

if you do get stung whilst handling like this you may well survive but you will do lots of damage to the hobby


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

why would he?? he isnt doing anything "illegal"


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> why would he?? he isnt doing anything "illegal"


every bite from a DWA creature whether its a snake scorp spider or mammal, has the potential to damage the hobby.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

what someone getting stung by a DWA scorp is going to put the whole hobby in danger?? *edited as it was a bit ott :lol2:*


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres a difference between damage and it going down the pan, plus I said potential, a few dodgy newspaper stories, is all it takes to get people thinking, why the hell are people allowed to keep such dangerous animals.

Its happened in the States, restrictions put on because people have been bitten.

Also when Jay says hobby, he means keeping of DWA animals not non DWA as well.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

people using the states as an example is silly really! but the fact is theres about the same chance of him getting stung by the scorp than there is someone getting a venomous snake out on a hook or trying to get it into a holding box and getting bitten.. so i dont see why it needed to be said in the first place


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> people using the states as an example is silly really! but the fact is theres about the same chance of him getting stung by the scorp than there is someone getting a venomous snake out on a hook or trying to get it into a holding box and getting bitten.. so i dont see why it needed to be said in the first place


thats the point, whether you get stung handling a scorp or getting a snake out on a hook and get tagged, it still doesnt look good in the newspapers to your average Joe Bloggs living down the road. Getting a serious bite from a snake for example is a major drain on AV stocks and can also cost the NHS tens of thousands of pounds.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

In the event of Dan being stung (he will probably get stung on his swollen balls too, cause there huge right now)...:lol2:

I am just wondering, whos going to pay for all the medication/time/effort/manpower etc. etc. into saving his ass???!!! :whip:...T.T.8)

PS. You aint gettin it all...my posts are being monitored/censored...


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

SuperTed said:


> the fact is theres about the same chance of him getting stung by the scorp than there is someone getting a venomous snake out on a hook or trying to get it into a holding box and getting bitten.. so i dont see why it needed to be said in the first place


how is there the same chance when hooking a snake you are out of strike range, when letting a scorp walk across your hand you are very much in strike range!. i know dan knows this already and that a scorpion is unlikely to just sting him for no reason i just dont think he should give it the chance if it decides its having an arsey day


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i think dan would know if the scorpion is pissy or not as its not hard to tell. what if the snake that was "out of strike range" decides its going to make a move towards you first? you see what you said could be said to anyone that meets a venomous snake without a divider between human and snake if theres nothing between the two theres just as much danger!


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

no there isn't as much risk if a snake moves towards you either move away or move the snake away! and whats to stop the scorp getting aggressive once its already on your hand?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

tongs? flick your hand so the scorp falls off? and you think a snake couldnt catch you in a room? if its really angry?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

flicking it off your hand aint much good if has already stung you is it, and no snake i have worked with could catch me unless i made a major cock up but with a scorpion already on your hand you have already made a major cock up!


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

have you worked with wild venomous specimen then? and as for flicking off after its stung you.. im sure when its on his hand he pays attention at all times therefore being able to react before the sting penitrates him! either by grabbing the tail with tongs or tweezers or flicking your hand before the sting hits.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

i have worked with cb venomous, all i will say is i would definately not handle a very hot scorpion like that end of: victory:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

well then you should know that theres just as much danger/risk in both.. expect instead of a hook theres tongs or tweezers.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

SuperTed said:


> well then you should know that theres just as much danger/risk in both.. expect instead of a hook theres tongs or tweezers.


*except* lol it wouldnt let me edit..


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

That's a nice scorp Dan but you're taking unneccesary risks handling it as you do. No bits of paper ready to give the docs makes up for that IMO.

Sorry mate....just my thoughts.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Terrific tortoise said:


> In the event of Dan being stung (he will probably get stung on his swollen balls too, cause there huge right now)...:lol2:
> 
> I am just wondering, whos going to pay for all the medication/time/effort/manpower etc. etc. into saving his ass???!!! :whip:...T.T.8)


Who would pay for his treatment? No doubt the NHS, you know, the same people who would treat anyone who injured themselves doing something like bungee jumping, para gliding, having a car crash, that sort of thing..

What's your point?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have seen medical bills from the US, of nearly £100,000 from one bite, thats alot of money, and in this case superted, it is more relevant to what happens in the states, because its the same sort of costs as over here.


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

a risk thats not worth taking imo. what do you get from handling it?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

easty said:


> a risk thats not worth taking imo. what do you get from handling it?


Personally, I wouldn't either, if I had one, however, maybe it is an adrenalin thing, like people that play extreme sports? 

Steve Irwin took massive risks, with what he did, and.....oh yeah, he died!

:bash:


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> Personally, I wouldn't either, if I had one, however, maybe it is an adrenalin thing, like people that play extreme sports?
> 
> Steve Irwin took massive risks, with what he did, and.....oh yeah, he died!
> 
> :bash:


If its an adrenaline thing then they are in the wrong hobby imo.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Terrific tortoise said:


> In the event of Dan being stung (he will probably get stung on his swollen balls too, cause there huge right now)...:lol2:
> 
> I am just wondering, whos going to pay for all the medication/time/effort/manpower etc. etc. into saving his ass???!!! :whip:...T.T.8)
> 
> PS. You aint gettin it all...my posts are being monitored/censored...


Thats where liability insurace comes in. The animals are covered by a 2million £ policy that would cover any medical expences and a nice compo settlement for me!:lol2:



jaysnakeman said:


> flicking it off your hand aint much good if has already stung you is it, and no snake i have worked with could catch me unless i made a major cock up but with a scorpion already on your hand you have already made a major cock up!


It has my attention 100%, and i can see minute changes in "body language" and behaviour. Watching them closely (and other species) for literally hours before handling has given me a sence of "linkage" with the animal. 



easty said:


> a risk thats not worth taking imo. what do you get from handling it?


About the same as you get from handling your corns. Interaction observation and enjoying my hobby/love/passion up close and personal.



easty said:


> If its an adrenaline thing then they are in the wrong hobby imo.


Its nothing about adrenaline, and nothing about bravery/"testicular fortutude" It is me handling an animal that i love. The same as i will get random spiders out of tubs onto my hands (of appropriate species) or stick my hand in with a snake. 

Any animal i see i want hands on intereaction. This is how i work. I get so much enjoyment from watching them wander around, burrow, dig, hunt and eat. Handling is a small portion of my enjoyment. 

And i agree if there is any adrenaline there, or a showing off attitude then i would step back. And i have put them down for 5 minutes when i got a bit exited. 



Fangio said:


> That's a nice scorp Dan but you're taking unneccesary risks handling it as you do. No bits of paper ready to give the docs makes up for that IMO.
> 
> Sorry mate....just my thoughts.


To be fair your not the biggest guy in the world, and you live alone with giant constrictors. Why is that any less of a risk? 

And no need to appologise for an opinion. I knew posting these pics would be contraversial but i decided to do so anyway. because it is what i do and i want people to know. 

There is nothing sensationalist about my attitude, and anyone who wants to is welcome to come and see me handle them, or indeed join in. 

As for the bad press, i am more worried about my own skin! If i thought that there was any chance (above neglidgeable) then i wouldnt do it. I dont drink/smoke/use drugs etc because i want to remain healthy. A sting/bite is alot worse than any of those. 

But if it was to happen i would make statements blaming myself, or my friends whom i work with would blame me in the (unlikely) event of my death. It is not,and will never be the animals fault.

Regards
Dan


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

easty said:


> If its an adrenaline thing then they are in the wrong hobby imo.


Shrugs.

Dunno mate,what part of central Scotland are you in, and what do you keep, btw?


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

> It is not,and will never be the animals fault.


HERE HERE!! 

Thats the sort of attitude i like . 
I see what your saying about handling for interaction thats cool, but personally i cant see why you would put your life on the line (maybe im in the wrong section of the forum lol). Snakes are a lot more predictable than (forgive me) bugs (maybe predictable isnt the word, understandable may be better) therefore are easier to determine when they will attack. Where as a snake will recognise your scent as none threatening i dont think scorps and the likes work like that do they?? 



> Dunno mate,what part of central Scotland are you in, and what do you keep, btw?


Stirling, are you in scotland as well mate? Says in my sig, nothing that can kill me lol.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Yup mate, born in Edinburgh, now live in Dunfermline, for the past 3 years.

I was in Stirling in the summer, nice town centre, as small towns go.

And my ex g/f was from Alloa. Which is like Beirut. :grin1:


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> Yup mate, born in Edinburgh, now live in Dunfermline, for the past 3 years.
> 
> I was in Stirling in the summer, nice town centre, as small towns go.
> 
> And my ex g/f was from Alloa. Which is like Beirut. :grin1:


its a city :banghead: :lol2:

Yea my mates live in Alva (just outside Alloa) its like Basra on a Fri / Sat Night (give me a A.australis anyday :lol2


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

easty said:


> HERE HERE!!
> 
> Thats the sort of attitude i like .
> I see what your saying about handling for interaction thats cool, but personally i cant see why you would put your life on the line (maybe im in the wrong section of the forum lol). Snakes are a lot more predictable than (forgive me) bugs (maybe predictable isnt the word, understandable may be better) therefore are easier to determine when they will attack. Where as a snake will recognise your scent as none threatening i dont think scorps and the likes work like that do they??
> ...


Actually a scorpion is MUCH easier to work with than a snake. 

The LD50 count on the venom makes these scorpions "as toxic" to mice as for instance a black mamba. 

If you look at Al's vids (viperkeeper) you will see that a mamba is nothing to be taken lightly. 

Although yes they are a snake and you can read them better, they are fast, agile and INTELLEGENT. 

A scorpion has aturn of speed but lacks a brain and therefore doesnt even comprehend that i am a human!

This in turn means that while on my hand/arm/face/body he has absolutly NO reason to sting me. 

A snake however would realise that i am a human and possibly a threat, so it may spontaniously bite. 

Also, a scorpion can be flicked off if it begins to misbehave, or grabbed with tweesers (always in other hand, which has a thick leather glove also (sting proof). 

A snake is alot harder to work with. 

Granted this animal is medically significant but i see no reason to put it on a pedestool because of that. 

And for the record i free handle Pandinus species, H.arazonensis, S.marinus, O.glabbifrons H.spinfer etc so it ISNT just because they are toxic that i handle them.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

easty said:


> its a city :banghead: :lol2:
> 
> Yea my mates live in Alva (just outside Alloa) its like Basra on a Fri / Sat Night (give me a A.australis anyday :lol2


City. okay, city, tee hee.

Yeah, there are people who live in Basra who see pics of Alloa on the telly, and go, 'what a shame'.

The only other reason I ever had to visit there, was when we played Alloa in the Cup (I am a Hearts lad), and hey, you have to admit, that stadium, well it is just like the Nou Camp.


:lol2:


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

i wasnt having a go dan, just so you know : victory:

Yea my brother has an emp n was telling me that even tho they would do very little damage to us they would kill his cats if either of them were to be stung (they are young cats dunno if that changes anything). n i know if you put them on your arm they think they are on ground, the phrase "when did you last see a scorp sting the ground" is a good one lol, but you see all these posts on oh i got such and such n its agresive its even stinging the fake plants in its tub. i read that then see pics of someone free handling a potentially very dangerous one n think hmmmmm is that a good idea?

Hope u see where im coming from. Only thing ive handled was my brothers emp n i must say i quite enjoyed it lol.


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

enlightenment said:


> City. okay, city, tee hee.
> 
> Yeah, there are people who live in Basra who see pics of Alloa on the telly, and go, 'what a shame'.
> 
> ...


 
Yea the afgahns are setting up a strike force to come and liberate the good people of alloa :lol2:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

easty said:


> i wasnt having a go dan, just so you know : victory:
> 
> Yea my brother has an emp n was telling me that even tho they would do very little damage to us they would kill his cats if either of them were to be stung (they are young cats dunno if that changes anything). n i know if you put them on your arm they think they are on ground, the phrase "when did you last see a scorp sting the ground" is a good one lol, but you see all these posts on oh i got such and such n its agresive its even stinging the fake plants in its tub. i read that then see pics of someone free handling a potentially very dangerous one n think hmmmmm is that a good idea?
> 
> Hope u see where im coming from. Only thing ive handled was my brothers emp n i must say i quite enjoyed it lol.


An emps sting wouldnt kill a cat, nor a mouse! it is literally harmless to anything other than invertabrates and small ones at that. 

And even if a scorpion does sting leaves and tweesers it is still not stinging the ground. The only unsafe bit is getting it out of, and into the tank, and for that i use padded tweesers and a crix tub. Therefore meanting that i dont get anywhere near the buggers!

And i didnt really see anyone as having a go but i do feel the need to explain that i am not a total numpty.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> An emps sting wouldnt kill a cat, nor a mouse! it is literally harmless to anything other than invertabrates and small ones at that.
> 
> And even if a scorpion does sting leaves and tweesers it is still not stinging the ground. The only unsafe bit is getting it out of, and into the tank, and for that i use padded tweesers and a crix tub. Therefore meanting that i dont get anywhere near the buggers!
> 
> And i didnt really see anyone as having a go but i do feel the need to explain that i am not a total numpty.


some guy on here said his freind got stung by and emp and had a reaction and died, he was like 20 or something.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

yea but thats like saying people die from bumblebee stings thats to do with how the person reacts not how toxic the venom is! animals dont react how humans do! i dont think they can go into anaphylactic shock


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, somone died last year from a single bee sting! In manchester i belive, made the sun at least


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

weird isnt it, how some people have bad effects, people that know they are allergic can carry an epi pen right? Funnily enough I was actually reading an article this week about how anaphylaxis happens, and how people develop allergies from snake venoms.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah thats correct. I am going to consolt my GPabout getting one because of all the venomous i work with. Would be a good tool to have on standby


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh definately, in that article I was reading it was saying how anaphylactic shock can kill quicker than the venom itself and sometimes people die quickly because the hospitals dont realise whats happening to them, so its always worth putting on your protocal, "be prepared for anaphylaptic shock" so they know to look for the signs, it also said if you were unsure it wouldnt do any harm jabbing yourself with the epi pen anyway.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Exactly.

at the top of my sheets i have written. 

"immediate O2 therapy. Immediate BP/pulse recordings to be taken. anaphylactis likely."


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what is 02 therapy?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

oxygen 

EDIT, it will give my /organs a head start in the event of Respatory arrest/Cardiac arrest. And if i get partial respatory arrest/distress then i will be breathing i higher concentration of O2 to counteract it.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I see, I see, just one of those masks they put over your face?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

yeah


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> To be fair your not the biggest guy in the world, and you live alone with giant constrictors. Why is that any less of a risk?


I wouldn't call 5.5ft GIANT!:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

....an' I knew that was coming and yes it's comparable. I still don't see the need to handle the scorp though with bare hands but there ya go. I just don't want any harm to come to you is all through some freak accident.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> Thats where liability insurace comes in. The animals are covered by a 2million £ policy that would cover any medical expences and a nice compo settlement for me!:lol2:
> the insurance company would be very unlikely to pay out once they knew you were an unlicensed keeper, or if you were thinking of claiming off of your mates insurance he would probably lose his license and would potentially be held criminally responsible, nasty business either way


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

its insurance for a mates collection, and he is licensed to keep the animals. My animals are at his facility. Should i get stung the bill would be at my feet (NHS wont pay) so it would ahve to come off the insurance. And if it did happen the council wouldnt even need to know, it is none of their business and if they found out they are powereless to do anything. 

The insurance premium would probably double, but i would foot some of that.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

dont you think the insurance company would contact the council to check your mates licensed status insurance companies will do anything they can to avoid paying, and you cant compare the sting of a scorpion to the bite a dendroaspis polylepis toxicity of the venom may be similar but the volume of the venom is incompareable imo


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Exactly. 

LD50 counts show that the toxicity is the same, but they have a fraction of the venom. That was my point. 

And for my weight and the average milked abount the A.australis have 3-5 leathal doses. A mamba would have 20-30. 

But there is no law that says the council can refuse a license because of an incedent. And neither of us intend on getting stung anyway. 

And he has much worse than a lil scorpion.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> And he has much worse than a lil scorpion.


i hope you handle them properly then


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

jaysnakeman said:


> i hope you handle them properly then


ish... depending on the animal.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

what do you mean by ish? and what other animals do you work with if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

well ish as in some animals are kept at hooks length and others are allowed closer than they really should be. 

and i work with quite a few species. of venomous snake and croc. If you want specifics catch me on msn
[email protected].


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

dont have msn mate pm me what species you keep/work with


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

enlightenment said:


> Who would pay for his treatment? No doubt the NHS, you know, the same people who would treat anyone who injured themselves doing something like bungee jumping, para gliding, having a car crash, that sort of thing..
> 
> What's your point?


My point was clear to see...The point you are trying to make, is irrelevent and out of context.

Dan is an alright kid (sometimes!) But I think he may be treading on thin ice here?...

Sure, we all do crazy stuff sometimes (especially when being young and invinsible) but its all about risk factor/probabilities, in ten years time he may well look back at this and think how foolish he could have been.

Then again, this could be his stepping stone to a higher level of husbandry practices, which transform DanDare into the new messiah!!! :lol2:...Or, he comes unstuck and ends up "brownbread"...

Live fast...die young...T.T.8)

PS. You aint gettin it all...my posts are being monitored/censored...


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

wicked pics:smile:

lol i would be sh!ttin myself to be in the same room! haha

cute lil thing though haha
:grin1:


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> well ish as in some animals are kept at hooks length and others are allowed closer than they really should be.


im not going to get in an argument you can do what you want but that just screams idiocy to me!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Terrific tortoise said:


> My point was clear to see...The point you are trying to make, is irrelevent and out of context.
> 
> Dan is an alright kid (sometimes!) But I think he may be treading on thin ice here?...
> 
> ...


Well it's his risk to take.

Same as it's the same risk for someone that wants to do an extreme sport, so no, it's not at all out of context.

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

I can see what is being said, and yeah some of what i do can be concidered little more than idiocy. I have some pics that i wouldnt dare post (probably be taken straight down anyway) or me getting too close to various animals.

The subject in hand is the scorpions which i dont see as a significant risk personally. 

This is not a cock extention or an adrenaline thing, its just, well its hard to explain but when i get an animal in my hands i smile, and therefore every animal i work with goes in the hands (ish)

Basically my "style" is all about calculated risks. Just as i wouldnt kiss a wild puff adder, i wont put a buthid in my mouth. 

ANs just as i would hook a puff i use tweesers on teh scrpion to get it out. 

basically if the animal is there i want a cuddle. 

Not to mention the facination and sheer amazement at the fact that "this animal could kill me easily" 

i would like to say there is a differnce between having a death wish (wanting to die) and not being afraid of death and deadly situations. I fall into the latter catogory.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> I can see what is being said, and yeah some of what i do can be concidered little more than idiocy. I have some pics that i wouldnt dare post (probably be taken straight down anyway) or me getting too close to various animals.
> 
> The subject in hand is the scorpions which i dont see as a significant risk personally.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::2thumb:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

What?

i meant that seriously


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh I know you did, I just liked your wording, "if the animal is there I want a cuddle"


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

well its like that lol 

I'm a hands on person and i love animals. 

i have handled a few more than i should and my luck may run out at some point but for the moment i am doing exactly what i want, and loveing every second of it.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

*hands over mamba* here have a cuddle :Na_Na_Na_Na: still havn trecieved my fat tail in the post yet dan!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

can i have your snakes when it kills you ?My address is ......:whistling2:


also this is what every anti wants to see ..........you getting biten 

but then live and let live is what i say 

were you drinking ?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

still havent recived your payment....

And i would work with mambas, probably not a cuddle, cuddle but deffinatly a hook cuddle, and who knows if he is well behaved


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

SteveL said:


> can i have your snakes when it kills you ?My address is ......:whistling2:
> 
> 
> also this is what every anti wants to see ..........you getting biten
> ...


well if shit does hit the fan, then full responsibility is with me. 

And i dont drink harldy at all andwould never handle any animal if i was intoxicated. 

Regards
Dan


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I have a rather large snake, females often handle with no problems at all.:snake:

Okay, I'll get my coat....


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

No offence but this all sounds like an accident waiting to happen! You haven't posted anything other than how relaxed your techniques are, its either a wind up or you are asking for trouble. Either way have fun.:lol:


----------

